

Search federal hospital inspection reports - ABrandt
http://www.hospitalinspections.org/#map

======
danso
Just a quick remark about the submitted title: the reports are done by the
government but the database was compiled by the Association of Health Care
Journalists, who had been filing records requests and eventually worked out a
system with CMS to get the electronic files, though after some examination,
some types of records were just not released by CMS

~~~
ABrandt
Thanks for the clarification. I'd be lying if I said I didn't deliberately use
government in the title--rather than AHCJ or CMS--to garner more attention.
For those unaware, CMS administers Medicare and for all intents and purposes
sets the rules in US healthcare. Them enabling the publishing of these reports
online is a strong show of support for the push for quality outcomes ("value
over volume").

